# ""

## Mihey

"     2010-.  -   "".   2011- - " ",   .
          50 ,     .   , ,  ,    .        84   ", -  Gazeta.ua    .
Chery A13      .   "" ,       .     .    ,  " ". 
  1,5- 16-   109 ..  5-   .      4,6   100 .   160 /.      , ,   ,     , ,  ,   ,     ,   6 , . 
       "".  -      . , " "    . 
       . ,   ,     " ", " " " "  .     . 
  ,    2008    ,        ,             " ".

----------


## Gonosuke

> 4,6   100 .

   .

----------


## Mihey

- !

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## Gonosuke

> - !

   . 7-8, ...  ,     10,   8-8,5  16

----------


## V00D00People

,   ,   ** ** ? 
  :)  *  ǻ   Chery A-13*      http://auto.ria.ua/news/autoworld/181647

----------


## JPM

-.....    OPEL, Volkswagen, PSA Peugeot Citroen (   Mitsubishi) ,       ...

----------


## sharasha

,   !  !

----------


## Gonosuke

> 84   "

         , ,   ..   ,    ... )))

----------


## Stanley*

> OPEL, Volkswagen, PSA Peugeot Citroen (   Mitsubishi) ,       ...

           ,     .        -    .

----------

